# (over)stocking on beans and fear of missing out



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Having used the same bean for months on end in my previous bean to cup machine I've now discovered a whole world of flavours and roasters. I'm finding that I'm buying beans faster than I can drink it, partly because I get excited to see raving comments on particular beans from members here and partly because I want to stock up on beans I've enjoyed from a roaster before they sell out. I've upped my coffee intake and froze some but I'm still swimming in beans. I need to slow down.

How do other people manage the taste bus compulsion to buy more coffee beans?


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I was the same so I routinely buy the LSOL slot each month which covers about half my monthly usage and refuse to buy any others until my freezer runs low. There will always be interesting beans available and different offers on.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

tripleshot said:


> How do other people manage the taste bus compulsion to buy more coffee beans?


 I don't know or care enough about individual beans, just the roasters. So I make a note if I see a recommended one on here and then buy from them. A different roaster every two weeks, two 250g bags from each and I'm good. Never liked the idea of freezing beans. Sometimes if I see a particular bean recommended from a roaster recommended here, I will make that my next stop. Sorry to the roasters that get pushed down the list, I will get to you!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Totally relatable. I found myself in a similar position when lockdown first happened. Partly because of the uncertainty of what would happened to the supply chain and also like you I was/am fairly new to speciality coffee so wanted to experience lots of different beans and 1kg was far better value than 250g. I ended up with 6kg in the freezer at one point and it's only me that drinks it .

More recently though I've become increasingly particular in the beans I like so don't tend to experiment as much, this usually means only having 1-2 kg at home at any one time now which is about 2-3 weeks usage.

As long as the beans don't go stale/lose flavour and you can afford it I don't see an issue in having a big stock though.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

tripleshot said:


> Having used the same bean for months on end in my previous bean to cup machine I've now discovered a whole world of flavours and roasters. I'm finding that I'm buying beans faster than I can drink it, partly because I get excited to see raving comments on particular beans from members here and partly because I want to stock up on beans I've enjoyed from a roaster before they sell out. I've upped my coffee intake and froze some but I'm still swimming in beans. I need to slow down.
> 
> How do other people manage the taste bus compulsion to buy more coffee beans?


 Ha! Yeah, the FOMO is real....as a burgeoning freezer will attest! Also the deals and discounts from reputable and favourite roasters....I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I get this so bad haha.

500g from LSOL an 2x250g from dog and hat is mostly enough for my partner and I (she only has one a day), but I keep seeing new interesting beans, or new roasters keep popping up in the forum who I want to try!

I'm nearly through my freezer stock now (only 3x250g left I think), but have more arriving...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Currently buying beans by the kilo, then vacuum packing and freezing. Usually, four different beans on the go. Some roasters offer quite a considerable discount on kilo buys which can offset the cost of a simple vac machine in months. As oxidation is the bean's worst enemy - vacuum packing and freezing is the best way to extend shelf life and ensure you don't run out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the longer you are in the coffee game the more you realise it is a lot the same beans each year , rotating . You end up trusting a roaster to deliver the ones you like.

Yes there are rarer beans that have less supply , but for me these tend to fall out outside of my price brackets ( example the high end Gardelli stuff )

Then farmers will deliver different processes years ago is was natural , now its anaerobic etc. How far these newer process actually deliver Origin flavours or impart predominantly process Is debateable and down to personal preference


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

The whole WFH thing made me impulse buy beans (which is probably not the worst case..). As you say, raving reviews and FOMO + increased coffee consumption did the trick. When you put the whole roast date/resting period thing into the mix it can become almost anxiety inducing as some bags come rested, some super freshly roasted and you never know for sure so you must have one to use that's perfect for now, but what's perfect for filter is too early for espresso ... 🤯


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

This happened at the start of lockdown because loads of roasters were doing 20-30% off but that has all settled down now and I am back to normal.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Zeak said:


> The whole WFH thing made me impulse buy beans (which is probably not the worst case..). As you say, raving reviews and FOMO + increased coffee consumption did the trick. When you put the whole roast date/resting period thing into the mix it can become almost anxiety inducing as some bags come rested, some super freshly roasted and you never know for sure so you must have one to use that's perfect for now, but what's perfect for filter is too early for espresso ... 🤯


 I manage all this using a dedicated Google calendar. I've got my next 6 weeks all planned out based on roasting and resting dates!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Even as a roaster I do this!


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Some impressive stocks and consumption rates out there folks. 6 kg in the freezer??? 
1 to 2 kg in 2 to 3 weeks????
I'm now at 2 x 18g a day. A third one puts me over the edge. . So that's a kilo a month. I did have a back log of 2 kg and was worried but now after reading this I don't care a bit. I am however a skinflint and love the 1kh saving but with so many different roasts I'm having so much fun trying them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Some impressive stocks and consumption rates out there folks. 6 kg in the freezer???
> 1 to 2 kg in 2 to 3 weeks????
> I'm now at 2 x 18g a day. A third one puts me over the edge.   . So that's a kilo a month. I did have a back log of 2 kg and was worried but now after reading this I don't care a bit  . I am however a skinflint and love the 1kh saving but with so many different roasts I'm having so much fun trying them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My thoughts exactly 

Actually, would be interesting to gauge everyone's consumption.

I'm on 2 flat whites in AM, then a V60/AP after lunch and lately been finishing off with an anti-3PM-slump espresso.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Zeak said:


> My thoughts exactly  Actually, would be interesting to gauge everyone's consumption.
> 
> I'm on 2 flat whites in AM, then a V60/AP after lunch and lately been finishing off with an anti-3PM-slump espresso.


3 or 4 @18g lattes a day plus a 19g clever dripper filtered for me so probably average just over 80g of beans a day.

The last one of the day 8.30-9pm is a decaf though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Some impressive stocks and consumption rates out there folks. 6 kg in the freezer???
> 1 to 2 kg in 2 to 3 weeks????


 Getting through 500-750grms a week. Sounds a lot but, daily: Chemex (500grms) breakfast , 2 x espresso/flat whites mid morning and V60/Chemex mid afternoon


----------



## capjamesg (Oct 22, 2020)

I've been in a similar position over the last two weeks.

I bought some beans because I left the ones I took on vacation at the holiday home in which I stayed. The new beans did not arrive on time so I bought some from my local coffee shop. I also got some decaf beans because a roaster whose beans I really like offered a discount. I've probably got about 500g of beans in total in the cupboard.

I only drink two cups a day so that will do me a while. I feel somewhat guilty having that much in the cupboard because I like my beans to be fresh.

It's comforting to know that other people have stocked up on more beans than I have!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Some impressive stocks and consumption rates out there folks. 6 kg in the freezer???
> 1 to 2 kg in 2 to 3 weeks????


 Reading this in combination with the news, I might start freezing toilet paper soon.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I have 4x flat whites a day (two back to back in the morning and 2 at lunchtime) and my partner has 2x. So that's 110g beans a day for us (18.5g dose to account for grinder retention)


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

Zeak said:


> Actually, would be interesting to gauge everyone's consumption.


 I usually go for a V60 when I first get up (20g) and then another V60 (15 - 20g) around 2ish. Sometimes I'll have another one around 5/6ish, but I try to stick to a decaf or green tea if possible. I think if I had more than three coffees in a day I'd have trouble sleeping!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

You can use the pandemic in order to justify your bean purchases.

We make take-away coffee for the bin men, and all of the regular delivery drivers.

They are cheered, we feel good, the coffee pop up shop has no need to justify excessive purchase. Additionally, no one complains when we sneak extra garbage into the trash, or I am running around in PJ's trying to find a label for a parcel collection.

Mostly, they prefer it when he is home.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> the longer you are in the coffee game the more you realise it is a lot the same beans each year , rotating . You end up trusting a roaster to deliver the ones you like.
> 
> Yes there are rarer beans that have less supply , but for me these tend to fall out outside of my price brackets ( example the high end Gardelli stuff )
> 
> Then farmers will deliver different processes years ago is was natural , now its anaerobic etc. How far these newer process actually deliver Origin flavours or impart predominantly process Is debateable and down to personal preference


 Much like the above ^^^ , after a year or two you get to anticipate what might be due to surface, and from which roaster. There is on here a quite famous natural Yirgacheffe championed by a specific roaster which year in and out (over the last 5 maybe) raises a degree of excitement. Other roasters also process the same crop; who in my experience and to my taste have never matched their peer. They might and often do excel with other (often from drastically different origin) beans. It is down to what you like and hope for in the end.

For me, one way of spoiling your experience is overstocking on something just because you know you like it and for fear of not having enough of it. Risk of missing out on something great you never heard of before.

And for my money I would take a small fresh quantity when in season over a six month stockpile in a freezer residing alongside fishcakes, chicken breasts and bread rolls.


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I have clearly lost the plot, I've just done a bean inventory and updated my google calendar and I don't need to buy any more beans until mid January! I clearly didn't realise just how much coffee I already have, buying another bag or two here and there especially when out and about didn't seem like such a big deal.... I've earmarked some to go into freezer vac pac tomorrow and must stop myself from buying ANY MORE beans until I've got through my current stash! If I do that then every bean will be used up around 3 weeks from roasting, no more than 4. How long do people rest their beans for optimum tastiness window? Is 3-4 weeks too long?


----------



## Max9 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the same problem and was wondering how to reduce my over stocked cupboard, (don't want to be accused of hoarding...)



tripleshot said:


> Having used the same bean for months on end in my previous bean to cup machine I've now discovered a whole world of flavours and roasters. I'm finding that I'm buying beans faster than I can drink it, partly because I get excited to see raving comments on particular beans from members here and partly because I want to stock up on beans I've enjoyed from a roaster before they sell out. I've upped my coffee intake and froze some but I'm still swimming in beans. I need to slow down.
> 
> How do other people manage the taste bus compulsion to buy more coffee beans?


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

In my case the over stocking isn't triggered by Covid panic buying but primarily by excitement to try new beans! Back in March I was guilty of panic buying probably like other people but now I see it as a way to support roasters. In fact, I don't use any of the voucher codes flying around and I'm choosing to pay full price. I am in a financial position where I can afford it thankfully and I know that vouchers hit roasters' bottom lines at a time when trading is really tough. I know my custom is probably a drop in the ocean but it's a case of every little helps hopefully!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

tripleshot said:


> How do other people manage the taste bus compulsion to buy more coffee beans?


 Like most things in life.....create a spreadsheet.

I've got a long list of roasters to try. I spent a lot of time on here looking at people's feedback and tasting notes to see what was likely to suit mine. I then prioritised them by whether they're a sponsor/active on here.

I only let myself deviate from the list for really good offers. For example, extract and craft house often do 30% off. Dark Arts 25% off. Django £18/kg.

I generally keep around 1kg in the cupboard which lasts me around 3-4 weeks. I've also topped up with LSOL when stocks aren't too high!

Discipline in buying coffee is definitely a challenge. The spreadsheet helps!

edit: in relation to the thread title, watching Hoffman saying 'FOMO' was definitely a highlight on watching his videos 😂


----------



## Max9 (Apr 1, 2020)

Rapid, thanks for the advice but creating a spreadsheet....*sigh*...unfortunately (like most things) is not in my 'skillset' ...1 of the reasons I roast my own coffee, longer shelf life on green beans...


----------



## Max9 (Apr 1, 2020)

Tripleshot, I think maybe I am just a sad shopaholic...but I am supporting small businesses in my own way!

😇


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Max9 said:


> Tripleshot, I think maybe I am just a sad shopaholic...but I am supporting small businesses in my own way!
> 
> 😇


 Sorry, I didn't mean to come across like I'm criticising. I think every little helps and we're all doing it in our own way.


----------

